# Le vi a Juan. ¿Es aceptable?



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Aún tengo una duda sobre esta construcción:
LE vi a Juan.

Según el DPD la duplicación del CD (a Juan) "es ajena a la norma culta..." (entrada: Pronombres personales átonos 5b). Por lo tanto pienso que esta duplicación es aceptable (no agramatical):
LO vi a Juan.

Además pienso que también es aceptable:
LE vi a Juan.

¿Qué pensáis?"


----------



## Ilmo

"Le vi a Juan" es un ejemplo del leismo, el uso incorrecto de la forma "le" en vez de "lo" en un complemento directo.
"Le di a Juan el libro..." es correcto.


----------



## pcplus

está correcto, se puede decir "Vi a Juan" o "le ví a Juan", según el contexto. Lo incorrecto sería "Lo vi a Juan"


----------



## mhp

pcplus said:


> está correcto, se puede decir "Vi a Juan" o "le ví a Juan", según el contexto. Lo incorrecto sería "Lo vi a Juan"



Lo correcto es: 
Vi a Juan
Lo/le vi
A Juan lo/le vi
Le vi a Juan  (en cualquier país)
Lo vi a Juan  (en Argentina)


Edit: véase http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=244243


----------



## ksequen

Como dice Ilmo, es un caso de "leísmo".
Si no sabes, "leísmo" es el empleo de la forma le, y de hecho, es incorrecto.

Te recomiendo que uses:
- Vi a Juan.
- Lo vi.

Así lo diríamos en Centro América.


----------



## MORELITA

lo correcto en argentina es :

LO VI  A JUAN 

SUERTEEEEE


----------



## Big Papi

De mi experiencia, estoy de acuerdo con pcplus y ksequen.  Me enseñaron en España que no se debe repetir el objeto directo en la frase si se usa el pronombre directo (lo).  Aunque creo que es verdad que en España suelen usar el pronombre indirecto (le, les) para referirse a personas en casos que normalmente requieren el pronombre directo en otros paises.

IMHO  
---------------------------------

Por favor, corrijad, corrijan, correct my mistakes!  ¡Agrazezco la ayuda! ¡Gracias!


----------



## ksequen

Big Papi said:


> Por favor, corrijad , corrijan, correct my mistakes!  ¡Agrazezco la ayuda! ¡Gracias!



Hola Big Papi, solo un pequeño comentario, "corrijad" no existe. (Debería ser "corregid"). Por lo demás tu mensaje está muy bien.


----------



## mhp

Big Papi said:


> De mi experiencia, estoy de acuerdo con pcplus y ksequen.  Me enseñaron en España que no se debe repetir el objeto directo en la frase si se usa el pronombre directo (lo).  Aunque creo que es verdad que en España suelen usar el pronombre indirecto (le, les) para referirse a personas en casos que normalmente requieren el pronombre directo en otros paises.
> 
> IMHO
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Por favor, corrijad, corrijan, correct my mistakes!  ¡Agrazezco la ayuda! ¡Gracias!


  En España no se duplica el complemento directo en “lo vi a Juan” sino en “A Juan le/lo vi”


----------



## ksequen

mhp said:


> En España no se duplica el complemento directo en “lo vi a Juan” sino en “A Juan le/lo vi”



Tienes razón MHP, aunque es más común decir "Vi a Juan" que "A Juan lo ví".


----------



## Big Papi

Muy bien ksequen.  ¡Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda!


----------



## Big Papi

Y a ti también mhp.


----------



## brenda e

ksequen said:


> Como dice Ilmo, es un caso de "leísmo".
> Si no sabes, "leísmo" es el empleo de la forma le, y de hecho, es incorrecto.
> 
> Te recomiendo que uses:
> - Vi a Juan.
> - Lo vi.
> 
> Así lo diríamos en Centro América.


----------



## brenda e

como dijo ksequen, vi a Juan o lo vi, es mas recomendable


----------



## Pitt

pcplus said:


> está correcto, se puede decir "Vi a Juan" o "le ví a Juan", según el contexto. Lo incorrecto sería "Lo vi a Juan"


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo.
Aunque la duplicación del complemento directo en este caso es "ajena de la norma culta" pienso que esto no significa que es incorrecto (agramatical). Sólo es mi opinión:

LO vi a Juan: correcto
LE vi a Juan: aceptable (LE = leísmo admitido)

LA vi a María: correcto
LE vi a María: incorrecto (agramatical)


----------



## pcplus

En España no se dice: Lo vi a Juan, sino 
Le vi a Juan o Vi a Juan

A Juan *lo* vi ayer. En España creo que sería loísmo. "Le" siempre se refiere a persona o ser vivo masculino. "Lo" es a cosas

Leísmo sería :
No he hecho el ejercicio. ¿De verdad no *le* has hecho? (incorrect)


----------



## mariente

Lo correcto es lo vi a juan. Pero tambien queda bien si el articulo y de hecho es más correcto.
Ejemplo: el otro día vi a juan. Le vi es leísmo, se usa mucho en España, pero es incorrecto español


----------



## Jellby

pcplus said:


> En España no se dice: Lo vi a Juan, sino
> Le vi a Juan o Vi a Juan
> 
> A Juan *lo* vi ayer. En España creo que sería loísmo. "Le" siempre se refiere a persona o ser vivo masculino. "Lo" es a cosas
> 
> Leísmo sería :
> No he hecho el ejercicio. ¿De verdad no *le* has hecho? (incorrect)



"A Juan lo vi" no es loísmo, es un uso correcto de "lo".
"A Juan le vi" es leísmo, aunque en este caso es admitido y no censurable.
"Lo vi a Juan" y "le vi a Juan" yo diría que son incorrectos, porque se duplica el objeto directo cuando va detrás del verbo, y eso no está bien. Sí se puede hacer con objetos indirectos ("se lo di a Juan"), pero el uso de "le" no significa que "a Juan" se convierta en objeto indirecto, sigue siendo directo y no se puede duplicar.


----------



## mhp

pcplus said:


> [...] Lo incorrecto sería "Lo vi a Juan"





Pitt said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo.[...]
> LO vi a Juan: correcto [...]



I wonder how you can agree when you have said exactly opposit things. 

 Pitt, if you read the article in the DPD you’ll see that they say: 

“La duplicación del complemento indirecto a través del pronombre átono es siempre posible y, en algunos casos, obligatoria, mientras que la del complemento directo está sujeta a muchas más restricciones.”  

The wording:

“La duplicación del complemento directo en otros casos (_Lo vi a Juan; La saludé a María_) es ajena a la norma culta de gran parte del ámbito hispánico, pero es normal en algunas regiones americanas” 

means that “LO vi a Juan” is one of those restrictions in majority of cases. 

  In regions that it is acceptable to say “LO vi a Juan” (Argentina in particular) it is unacceptable to say “LE vi a Juan” because they are not leista.

  In any region that is unacceptable to say “LO vi a Juan” (Spain in particular) it is also unacceptable to say “LE vi a Juan” because LE is only a substitution for LO as form of acceptable leísmo.


----------



## ksequen

mhp said:


> In regions that it is acceptable to say “LO vi a Juan” (Argentina in particular) it is unacceptable to say “LE vi a Juan” because they are not leista.
> 
> In any region that is unacceptable to say “LO vi a Juan” (Spain in particular) it is also unacceptable to say “LE vi a Juan” because LE is only a substitution for LO as form of acceptable leísmo.




That's why I insist that it's easier to say plainly "Vi a Juan". 
We avoid all this "regional" mess!


----------



## mhp

ksequen said:


> That's why I insist that it's easier to say plainly "Vi a Juan".
> We avoid all this "regional" mess!



I agree with you completely. 

It is the use that is the simplest and universally considered good form.


----------



## María Madrid

Pitt, ya te dimos respuesta a todo esto en tu propia consulta hace pocas semanas

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=177948&highlight=le+vi


De cualquier manera, en referencia a lo que dices en este hilo, cuando la RAE dice ajeno a la norma culta no está diciendo "es aceptable", como tú quieres interpretar. Está diciendo que es una opción vulgar o propia de personas de nivel cultural bajo, no están diciendo que sea lenguaje informal para usar con los amiguetes. Si exploras el DPD verás como explican claramente que es incorrecto el uso del pronombre en ejemplos como el tuyo.

Otra cosa es el leísmo de le por lo cuando el objeto directo es humano. Si bien la norma dice que el pronombre que se usa es lo, también acepta también el uso de le, exclusivamente para este caso, no considera que sea de uso "ajeno a la norma culta", sino que ponen ejemplos de escritores de renombre para ilustrar lo habitual de su uso en ciertas zonas. Saludos,


----------



## Honeypum

Estoy de acuerdo con María.

Yo particularmente digo:

"Lo vi a Juan" porque es así como lo he aprendido.

Pero también está aceptado decir "Le vi a Juan", en cuyo caso se considera leísmo de cortesía.

Por otro lado, quizás a los extranjeros les parezca mejor evitar el pronombre, pero a los argentinos hispanoparlantes se nos hace raro:

Vi a Juan = esto suena raro

Lo / Le vi a Juan
La vi a Juana

Solemos duplicar el objeto directo.


----------



## andaya

El leísmo en este caso concreto se acepta , en otros no.
Por lo tanto puedes decir tanto le vi, como lo vi.
Le/lo vi a Juan, es correcto pero una persona bien hablada evitaría esa estructura y diría Lo vi o Le vi.


----------



## mhp

Honeypum said:


> pero a los hispanoparlantes se nos hace raro:
> 
> Vi a Juan = esto suena raro
> 
> Lo / Le vi a Juan
> La vi a Juana
> 
> Solemos duplicar el objeto directo.


¿Quieres decir en Argentina? ¿no?


----------



## andaya

A mi vi a Juan no me suena raro.


----------



## San

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Aún tengo una duda sobre esta construcción:
> LE vi a Juan.
> 
> Según el DPD la duplicación del CD (a Juan) "es ajena a la norma culta..." (entrada: Pronombres personales átonos 5b). Por lo tanto pienso que esta duplicación es aceptable (no agramatical):
> LO vi a Juan.
> 
> Además pienso que también es aceptable:
> LE vi a Juan.
> 
> ¿Qué pensáis?"



A Juan le vi/ Le vi a Juan  A mí me rechinan los dientes al oirlas. Esas frases son muy raras porque les falta el complemento directo: ¿qué le viste a Juan? ¿La cara? ¿Las partes bajas?

A Juan lo vi  Si quieres poner el C.D. delante, lo que se hace muchas veces coloquialmente y en lenguaje escrito, lo tienes que poner así, no puedes decir "a Juan vi"

Lo vi a Juan  Rarísima, nunca la diría ni la escribiría, salvo quizás que quisiera remarcar una contestación o algo así.

Las formas corrientes (en zonas no leistas de España) son:
* Vi a Juan*.
* Lo vi*.
*A Juan lo vi ayer*.
Creo que en Argentina, donde  tampoco son leistas, dicen además "Lo vi a Juan"


----------



## ksequen

Honeypum said:


> Vi a Juan = esto suena raro





mhp said:


> ¿Quieres decir en Argentina? ¿no?



De nuevo de acuerdo contigo MHP.

Me parece extraño lo que dice Honeypum. ¡Nuevamente volvemos al tema del regionalismo!
Sin embargo, según los libros de gramática española lo más común es "Vi a Juan" o "Le*/Lo/La vi". (*Leísmo)


----------



## elpoderoso

hola a todos, does anybody have any good links relating to this subject, (en inglés por favor)


----------



## Jellby

San said:


> A Juan le vi/ Le vi a Juan  A mí me rechinan los dientes al oirlas.



Es curioso que te rechine tanto, en España es común (y aceptado) usar "le" en lugar de "lo" cuando el objeto director es *una persona masculina*, ni plural, ni femenino, ni objetos.


----------



## ksequen

elpoderoso said:


> hola a todos, does anybody have any good links relating to this subject, (en inglés por favor)



If you want to read about the verb "ver"
http://spanish.about.com/od/usingparticularverbs/qt/ver_mirar.htm

Now, if you want to read about direct object pronouns (Lo, la, le)
http://spanish.about.com/library/clase/bl5clase1.htm

Good luck!


----------



## elpoderoso

muchas gracias ksequen


----------



## andaya

elpoderoso said:


> hola a todos, does anybody have any good links relating to this subject, (en inglés por favor)


 

www.rae.es

luego haz click en consulte DPD en linea, y busca leísmo


----------



## chicoinglés

¡¡Buenas desde Andalucía!!  

La verdad es que desde hace casi siempre, pero quizás más en los últimos meses, digo "le vi a Juan", es decir que utilizo el pronombre indirecto antes de mencionar la persona, precedido del omnipresente 'a' personal.  Es más, a mi modo de ver, mi novia barcelonesa me ha influenciado mucho al respecto .

¡Hasta ahora!

Jord


----------



## San

Honeypum said:


> Pero también está aceptado decir "Le vi a Juan", en cuyo caso se considera leísmo de cortesía.



Creo que es más bien leismo a secas, aceptado por ser persona masculina singular. No tiene sentido la cortesía en tercera persona, ¿no?. El leísmo de cortesía se da en zonas no leístas principalmente para diferenciar la tercera persona real de la tercera persona de cortesía (segunda real):

Le ví (a usted)
Lo vi (a él)

Pero creo que en Argentina ni siquiera hay leismo de cortesía, cierto?


----------



## andaya

Le vi a Juan me suena raro.


----------



## ksequen

elpoderoso said:


> hola a todos, does anybody have any good links relating to this subject, (en inglés por favor)





andaya said:


> www.rae.es
> luego haz click en consulte DPD en linea, y busca leísmo



Andaya, 

No recomiendo el sitio de la RAE (que es la mejor referencia) porque ElPoderoso necesita una referencia en inglés.
Si tienes otra referencia en inglés, ¡es bienvenida!


----------



## PaoPao

ksequen estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo.  Creo que deberiamos simplificar nuestras comunicaciones, es decir, si tenemos una manera mas facil de expresarnos es mejor, que "rebuscar" alternativas.


----------



## María Madrid

A mí eso de Lo/Le vi a Juan me suena fatal. Le/lo vi o Vi a Juan, sin duplicidad me suenan bien, supongo que es cuestión de usos. 

Copio enlace a otro hilo en el que Lazarus explica el error en la duplicación del pronombre, que a algunos les suena bien. 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=127357&highlight=duplicaci%F3n+pronombre

También otro hilo, de nuevo de Pitt, donde se vuelve a tratar el tema de la duplicación del OD.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=226107&page=2&highlight=duplicaci%F3n+pronombre

La entrada del DPD es muy larga para copiarla aquí, quien quiera verla que ponga pronombre en búsqueda y luego que elija pronombres personales átonos. Los párrafos 3, 4 y 5 hablan del tema (el cinco se centra en la duplicidad). Saludos,


----------



## andaya

No tengo referencia en inglés. De todas formas lo pongo como referencia para los hispanohablantes también, con este tema hay mucho lío.


----------



## PaoPao

ksequen, estoy de acuerdo contigo es decir directamente "vi a Juan".  Creo que deberiamos evitar complicaciones con nuestro lenguaje, que la verdad tiene muchas maneras de decir las cosas.  Busquemos la forma mas simple y sencilla para expresarnos.  Bueno, opino eso yo!!


----------



## chicoinglés

Hola El Poderoso:

Siento tener que decirte, El Poderoso, que no te puedo proporcionar con ningún enlace, puesto que WR no permite que se los pase a los demás usuarios hasta que haya hecho un mínimo de 30 posts. De todas maneras, te puedo decir que si hagas una búsqueda en el buscador 'Google' y teclees 'The uses of leísmo, loísmo and laísmo' como tu criterio, te saldrá la página ésa a la que me refiero y cuyo enlace te habría pasado si me lo hubiera dejado hacer WR.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda,

Jordan


----------



## andaya

http://spanish.about.com/library/weekly/aa081301a.htm


----------



## chicoinglés

Muchas gracias, Andaya, por haberle pasado a El Poderoso el enlace de mi parte, puesto que no he podido.

¡Saludos!

Jordan


----------



## ksequen

Thanks for your idea Jordan. 

Wikipedia also has an article about this issue:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leismo


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias por todas las aclaraciones! Admito que la entrada en el DPD me ha confundido un poco. Entretanto la duda se ha solucionada. En resumen:

LO vi a Juan = incorrecto según la norma, pero normal en algunas regiones americanas

LE vi a Juan = siempre incorrecto


----------



## chicoinglés

De nada, ksequen  

¡Hasta otra!

Jordan


----------



## mariente

mhp said:


> means that “LO vi a Juan” is one of those restrictions in majority of cases.
> 
> In regions that it is acceptable to say “LO vi a Juan” (Argentina in particular


Thats why, and that s why I also also said that is better to put directly "vi a juan"


----------



## andaya

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por todas las aclaraciones! Admito que la entrada en el DPD me ha confundido un poco. Entretanto la duda se ha solucionada. En resumen:
> 
> LO vi a Juan = incorrecto según la norma, pero normal en algunas regiones americanas
> 
> LE vi a Juan = siempre incorrecto
> 
> ¿Es verdad?


 
No veo que se te haya solucionado la duda.


----------



## Honeypum

> ¿Quieres decir en Argentina? ¿no?





> Me parece extraño lo que dice Honeypum. ¡Nuevamente volvemos al tema del regionalismo!


 
Sí, me estaba refiriendo a Argentina. Se me fue la pinza y puse hispanoparlantes, ya lo corrijo.
No quise universalizar a todos los hispanoparlantes y decir que todos hablaban como los argentinos.




> Creo que es más bien leismo a secas, aceptado por ser persona masculina singular.
> Pero creo que en Argentina ni siquiera hay leismo de cortesía, cierto?


 
Creo que el único leísmo que acepta la RAE es el leísmo de cortesía, que se da en la tercera persona del masculino en singular.
En Argentina sí existe leísmo de cortesía, al hablar de "usted". Igualmente tampoco lo usa todo el mundo ni en todas las ocasiones:

En "La Razón de mi vida" de Eva Perón, hablando de su marido:


> ¿Quién si no podrá hacerlo bien? Yo *le conozco* como mujer y como peronista; *le conozco* en su misión de Presidente y en su vida hogareña; sé cómo trabaja y cómo descansa, cómo habla y cómo calla, cómo goza y cómo sufre. Conozco sus pequeños gestos que sólo pueden nacer de las grandes almas.


 
Comentarios políticos, al margen.


----------



## María Madrid

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por todas las aclaraciones! Admito que la entrada en el DPD me ha confundido un poco. Entretanto la duda se ha solucionada. En resumen:
> 
> LO vi a Juan = incorrecto según la norma, pero normal en algunas regiones americanas
> 
> LE vi a Juan = siempre incorrecto
> 
> ¿Es verdad?


No exactamente. 

La primera es incorrecta, pero se usa en algunas zonas, lo cual no lo eleva a la categoría de correcto. Usada pero mal usada. 

La segunda es exactamente igual que la primera, pero con un uso leísta ACEPTADO por la academia. Sucede, por lo que veo, que las áreas que usan esa estructura (desaconsejada por la academia) NO son leístas, por eso no dicen le. 

Si alguien usa esa estructura, pese a que la RAE la desautoriza, no pasa nada porque use LE, que SÍ está autorizado por la academia para OD. Lo erróneo es la duplicidad con la colocación delante, no el usar LE como OD.

En resumen, no es una estructura muy acertada... mejor optar por otra. Saludos,


----------



## San

Jellby said:


> Es curioso que te rechine tanto, en España es común (y aceptado) usar "le" en lugar de "lo" cuando el objeto director es *una persona masculina*, ni plural, ni femenino, ni objetos.



Bueno, maticemos un poco. El leísmo de persona masculina no me suena mal, me suena a acento regional, como cualquier otro rasgo de los acentos regionales de España que no se reflejan en los medios y sólo oyes en la calle cuando hablas con gente de esas regiones, por ejemplo en este caso Madrid y otras. Aquí me surge cierta duda, yo diría que en general el leísmo de persona masculina no se oye en la televisión, las películas dobladas, etc., pero no estoy seguro. Creo que lo notaría, pero puedo estar engañándome. Sería interesante conocer más opiniones al respecto.

Lo que decía que me sonaba especialmente mal era la repetición del complemento "directo", a Juan le vi. Eso ya es ensañarse, así dicho en broma


----------



## María Madrid

Honeypum said:


> Creo que el único leísmo que acepta la RAE es el leísmo de cortesía, que se da en la tercera persona del masculino en singular.
> En Argentina sí existe leísmo de cortesía, al hablar de "usted". Igualmente tampoco lo usa todo el mundo ni en todas las ocasiones


 
Copio a continuación parte del párrafo 2 de la entrada leísmo en el DPD. Como verás, no es necesariamente un leísmo de cortesía, es lo que oyes todo el tiempo en algunas zonas de España (los madriles incluidos). Quizá Evita quería sonar española . Saludos y feliz finde a todos. 

*Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, se admite el uso de le en lugar de lo en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino:* _«Tu padre no era feliz._ [...] _Nunca le vi alegre»_ (TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]). Sin embargo, el uso de _les_ por _los_ cuando el referente es plural, aunque no carece de ejemplos literarios, no está tan extendido como cuando el referente es singular, por lo que se desaconseja en el habla culta: 
_ «Casi nunca les vi con chicas»_ (_Vistazo_ [Ec.] 3.4.97). El leísmo no se admite de ningún modo en la norma culta cuando el referente es inanimado: 
_El libro que me prestaste le leí de un tirón;_
_Los informes me les mandas_ _cuando puedas. _Y tampoco se admite, en general, cuando el referente es una mujer:
_Le__ consideran estúpida,_ aunque existen algunos casos en que el leísmo femenino de persona no se considera incorrecto (→ 4f y g).


----------



## Pitt

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por todas las aclaraciones! Admito que la entrada en el DPD me ha confundido un poco. Entretanto la duda se ha solucionada. En resumen:
> 
> LO vi a Juan = incorrecto según la norma, pero normal en algunas regiones americanas
> 
> LE vi a Juan = siempre incorrecto


 
Me gustaría saber si ahora mi análisis es correcto.


----------



## Honeypum

María Madrid said:


> Copio a continuación parte del párrafo 2 de la entrada leísmo en el DPD. Como verás, no es necesariamente un leísmo de cortesía, es lo que oyes todo el tiempo en algunas zonas de España (los madriles incluidos). Quizá Evita quería sonar española . Saludos y feliz finde a todos.
> 
> *Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, se admite el uso de le en lugar de lo en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino:*(→ 4f y g).


 
¡Sí! Que se escucha, no tengo dudas. Si hasta ¡se me ha pegado! Pero pensé que se aceptaba solo porque era "de cortesía". Sabía que solo era en masculino y en singular...
Besos y buen finde!


----------



## elpoderoso

muchas gracias a todos, puedo leer español bastante bien, pero no puedo escribir que quiero decir (¿what i want to say?) 
otra vez, muchas gracias a todos por los enlaces.


----------



## Rayines

A ver, Pitt, hay dos fenómenos para analizar: 

*1)* La anteposición del pronombre repitiendo al objeto directo. Por lo que se ha explicado, esta anteposición no es correcta gramaticalmente.
Pese a eso, en Argentina, por ejemplo, usamos muy frecuentemente expresiones como: "Lo vi a Juan con sus hijos en la plaza". Para los amigos de España, está más clara dicha incorrección, y no la usan. Punto.

*2)* Uso de "lo" y "le" en reemplazo del objeto directo. De eso ya sabes un montón, no voy a insistir. Cuando tú dices que "le vi a Juan" es siempre incorrecto, en realidad, es tan incorrecto como "lo vi a Juan", sólo que justamente como el "le" lo usan más en España, perciben en esa frase el error. Lo demás ya lo sabes  .


----------



## San

Honeypum said:


> ¿Quién si no podrá hacerlo bien? Yo le conozco como mujer y como peronista; le conozco en su misión de Presidente y en su vida hogareña; sé cómo trabaja y cómo descansa, cómo habla y cómo calla, cómo goza y cómo sufre. Conozco sus pequeños gestos que sólo pueden nacer de las grandes almas.



Se supone que se dirige directamente a ella, ¿no? Si no no le veo sentido. Yo lo entiendo como leísmo de cortesía referido a persona femenina singular, que es mucho más raro que el caso masculino, al menos en España.


----------



## Honeypum

San said:


> Se supone que se dirige directamente a ella, ¿no? Si no no le veo sentido. Yo lo entiendo como leísmo de cortesía referido a persona femenina singular, que es mucho más raro que el caso masculino, al menos en España.


 
No, se refiere a él. La que escribe es ella.


----------



## San

Honeypum said:


> No, se refiere a él. La que escribe es ella.



jeje, lo leí al revés. El caso es que volviéndolo a leer admite perfectamente esa interpretación, en mi cabeza Presidente lo puede ser una mujer, ¡lo que es la mente! No es raro que el leísmo de cortesía apenas se use con mujeres, provocaría todo tipo de confusiones 

Bueno en ese caso yo diría que si se dirige a él es leismo de cortesía y si no es simplemente leismo de persona masculina, lo cual no me cuadra mucho en Argentina, ¿no?


----------



## ksequen

elpoderoso said:


> muchas gracias a todos, puedo leer español bastante bien, pero no puedo escribir que quiero decir (¿what i want to say?)
> otra vez, muchas gracias a todos por los enlaces.




"lo que quiero decir" = what i want to say


----------



## elpoderoso

otra vez gracias ksequen, it seems obvious to me now, but at the time not so!!


----------



## ksequen

elpoderoso said:


> otra vez gracias ksequen, it seems obvious to me now, but at the time not so!!



You're welcome! It's always a pleasure to help!


----------



## fabbiola

Ustedes me dejaron confundida! para mi lo correcto es lo vi a juan.


----------



## kuklagirl4

claro que si.  me suena coloquial


----------



## pcplus

Yo digo "Vi a Juan", "A Juan le vi" a "María le vi" (no lo), "al perro lo vi ayer"


----------



## pcplus

ksequen said:


> "lo que quiero decir" = what i want to say


 
What do I want to say? - ¿Qué quiero decir?
What I want to say - Lo que quiero decir


----------



## mhp

pcplus said:


> Yo digo "Vi a Juan", "A Juan le vi" a "María le vi" (no lo), "al perro lo vi ayer"


  ¿Y cómo dices que has visto a María, «A María la vi ayer» o «A María le vi ayer»?


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
El verbo ver es transitivo, yo diría, 
"¿A María? Si, la ví ayer",
pero este tema siempre me genera dudas, ya no sé..


----------



## pcplus

mhp said:


> ¿Y cómo dices que has visto a María, «A María la vi ayer» o «A María le vi ayer»?


A María le vi a ayer

yo suelo utilizar "le" para masculino y femenino de personas (he and she), "la" para cosas femeninas (ejemplo: casa) A mi casa la vi ayer, y "lo" para cosas masculinas (ejemplo: coche), A mi coche le vi; pero atención, digo: "A mi coché *le* di un golpe y le golpee con mis manos" (lo sería loísmo)

yo mismo me lío con este tema, ya que "A Pablo lo vi bañándose", me parece muy correcto


----------



## mhp

pcplus said:


> A María le vi a ayer
> 
> yo suelo utilizar "le" para masculino y femenino de personas (he and she), "la" para cosas femeninas (ejemplo: casa) A mi casa la vi ayer, y "lo" para cosas masculinas (ejemplo: coche), A mi coche l*o* vi; pero atención, digo: "A mi coché *le* di un golpe y le golpee con mis manos" (lo sería loísmo)
> 
> yo mismo me lío con este tema, ya que "A Pablo lo vi bañándose", me parece muy correcto


  Gracias. Sólo quería saber cómo lo dices. Ahora, si no te importa, ¿me puedes decir en qué cuidad vives? Eso pregunto sólo para averiguar dónde se usan los pronombres así.


----------



## pcplus

mhp said:


> Gracias. Sólo quería saber cómo lo dices. Ahora, si no te importa, ¿me puedes decir en qué cuidad vives? Eso pregunto sólo para averiguar dónde se usan los pronombres así.


En Pays Basque, Navarre, etc, en el norte principalmente hay gente que de vez en cuando usamos leísmo para las personas masculinas, aunque "lo" indistintamente
En Madrid por ejemplo se usa el laísmo, y el leísmo para los "objetos"


----------



## Jellby

pcplus said:


> yo suelo utilizar "le" para masculino y femenino de personas (he and she),



Cuidado, el leísmo con personas femeninas está considerado incorrecto, también en plural (masculino o femenino).



> A mi coche le vi; pero atención, digo: "A mi coché *le* di un golpe y le golpee con mis manos" (lo sería loísmo)



Bien para "le di un golpe", pero no "le golpeé". En la primera el coche es el objeto indirecto (el golpe es el directo), en la segunda el coche es el objeto directo.

Prueba a pasar las frases a pasiva, lo que se transforma en sujeto es el OD:

Juan fue visto por mí -> Juan = OD, le o lo
María fue vista por mí -> María = OD, la
Un golpe fue dado al coche por mí -> el coche = OI, le
El coche fue golpeado por mí -> el coche = OD, lo


----------



## pcplus

Jellby said:


> Cuidado, el leísmo con personas femeninas está considerado incorrecto, también en plural (masculino o femenino).
> 
> 
> 
> Bien para "le di un golpe", pero no "le golpeé". En la primera el coche es el objeto indirecto (el golpe es el directo), en la segunda el coche es el objeto directo.
> 
> Prueba a pasar las frases a pasiva, lo que se transforma en sujeto es el OD:
> 
> Juan fue visto por mí -> Juan = OD, le o lo
> María fue vista por mí -> María = OD, la
> Un golpe fue dado al coche por mí -> el coche = OI, le
> El coche fue golpeado por mí -> el coche = OD, lo


sí, es verdad lo que dices "Al Ferrari lo golpeé (párece francés) ayer"

pero por ejemplo: No la pegues a María (eso está mal dicho), sería "No le pegues", y en el caso de "A María le vi ayer" o "A María la vi ayer", las veo correctas


----------



## mariente

No uses leísmo, que esté aceptado en España no implica que esté correcto y no es correcto, no te acostumbres a él, es incorrecto español


----------



## San

mariente said:


> No uses leísmo, que esté aceptado en España no implica que esté correcto y no es correcto, no te acostumbres a él, es incorrecto español



El leísmo de persona femenina (A María le vi) no está aceptado en España ni creo que en ninguna parte. En cuanto al de persona masculina (A Juan le vi) está aceptado de la misma manera que lo están otros rasgos regionales, en España hay muchos acentos distintos, pero no es español "estándar" de España.


----------



## ena 63

> No uses leísmo, que esté aceptado en España no implica que esté correcto y no es correcto, no te acostumbres a él, es incorrecto español


Yo diría :
"..no implica que sea correcto.."
A lo mejor me equivoco.


----------



## mhp

pcplus said:


> pero por ejemplo: No la pegues a María (eso está mal dicho), sería "No le pegues", y en el caso de "A María le vi ayer" o "A María la vi ayer", las veo correctas



 En "A María, LA golpearon", golpear es un verbo transitivo que exige un objeto directo y por eso no se dice "A María, *le golpearon". Pero, en "pegarle a alguien", "pegar" es (_cumple la función de_) un verbo intransitivo y no tiene objeto directo. Por eso se dice "LE pega a su mujer". 

  Sólo digo eso para los que se preguntaban (como yo) por qué LE está bien en este caso.


----------



## Jellby

mhp said:


> En "A María, LA golpearon", golpear es un verbo transitivo que exige un objeto directo y por eso no se dice "A María, *le golpearon". Pero, en "pegarle a alguien", "pegar" es un verbo intransitivo y no tiene objeto directo. Por eso se dice "LE pega a su mujer".



Sin embargo, el DRAE dice que es transitivo:

5. tr. Castigar o maltratar a alguien con golpes.
6. tr. Dar un determinado golpe. Pegar un bofetón, un tiro.

Aunque el DPD dice que incluso con la acepción 5, la persona sigue siendo objeto indirecto, y se considera que hay un objeto directo (los golpes) sobrentendido.


----------



## mhp

Jellby said:


> Sin embargo, el DRAE dice que es transitivo:
> 
> 5. tr. Castigar o maltratar a alguien con golpes.
> 6. tr. Dar un determinado golpe. Pegar un bofetón, un tiro.
> 
> Aunque el DPD dice que incluso con la acepción 5, la persona sigue siendo objeto indirecto, y se considera que hay un objeto directo (los golpes) sobrentendido.



Can't get anything past you, ¿Eh? 

 La verdad es que aquí el verbo no es intransitivo ni transitivo, A esto se llaman un verbo absoluto: un verbo que puede llevar un complemento, pero no lo lleva. Cuando se trata del uso del pronombre personal átono, verbos absolutos funcionan como verbos intransitivos cogiendo objeto indirecto sin hacer referencia al objeto directo (o sin ningún complemento). Creo que es más fácil explicar todo eso si decimos que aquí pegar cumple la función de verbo intransitivo, o sea sin complemento directo.​


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> A ver, Pitt, hay dos fenómenos para analizar:
> 
> *1)* La anteposición del pronombre repitiendo al objeto directo. Por lo que se ha explicado, esta anteposición no es correcta gramaticalmente.
> Pese a eso, en Argentina, por ejemplo, usamos muy frecuentemente expresiones como: "Lo vi a Juan con sus hijos en la plaza". Para los amigos de España, está más clara dicha incorrección, y no la usan. Punto.
> 
> *2)* Uso de "lo" y "le" en reemplazo del objeto directo. De eso ya sabes un montón, no voy a insistir. Cuando tú dices que "le vi a Juan" es siempre incorrecto, en realidad, es tan incorrecto como "lo vi a Juan", sólo que justamente como el "le" lo usan más en España, perciben en esa frase el error. Lo demás ya lo sabes  .


 
Hola Inés, has bien explicado! En resumen:
LO / LE vi a Juan: incorrecto
LA ví a María: incorrecto

Aunque incorrecto es normal en algunas regiones americanas (no leístas):
LO vi a Juan / LA vi a María.


----------



## María Madrid

pcplus said:


> sí, es verdad lo que dices "Al Ferrari lo golpeé (párece francés) ayer"
> 
> pero por ejemplo: No la pegues a María (eso está mal dicho), sería "No le pegues", y en el caso de "A María le vi ayer" o "A María la vi ayer", las veo correctas


 
El Ferrari, si nos referimos a un coche, no a un señor que se llame así, es un objeto, por eso no tiene sentido decir le. Por ejemplo si yo te pregunto si ves mi libro por la habitación, ¿qué responderías? ¿"No lo veo" o "No le veo"?. La RAE sólo acepta como correcta la primera. Si lo que te pregunto es si ves a mi primo desde la ventana, la mayoría de los hispanohablandtes elegirán "No lo veo" y algunos españoles (no todos) optaremos por "No le veo", ambas opciones correctas y admitidas por la RAE. 

Pero si te pregunto si ves a tu prima y contestas no le veo, puede que se use, desde luego en el País Vasco hay algunos giros habituales totalmente fuera de la norma (por ejemplo "me gustaría que me dirías", en vez de dijeras) pero eso no significa que sea correcto ni aceptable. Yo LA veo, es la única opción correcta que hay. 

Hay un leísmo aceptado (le por lo como OD para distinguir entre animado en inanimado) y otro rechazado (le por la o les por los).

Laísmo no es usar LA, sino usar la incorrectamente. De igual manera que el loísmo no es usar lo, sino usarlo mal. Y ahí no hay matices, no hay excepciones a ciertos usos de laísmos. O se usa la correctamente o se usa indebidamente, entonces se incurre en un laísmo. Saludos,


----------



## Bronte

pcplus said:


> Yo digo "Vi a Juan", "A Juan le vi" a "María le vi" (no lo), "al perro lo vi ayer"


"A María le vi" no es correcto.
No es lo mismo *vi a Juan* que *A Juan le vi* (en España), en la primera Juan es lo visto, en la segunda Juan es complemento indirecto y la frase queda coja, falta algo (insisto, en España).


----------



## Jellby

Bronte said:


> "A María le vi" no es correcto.
> No es lo mismo *vi a Juan* que *A Juan le vi* (en España), en la primera Juan es lo visto, en la segunda Juan es complemento indirecto (insisto, en España).



No, sigue siendo complemento directo, aunque se use "le" como pronombre.

Si es complemento indirecto, entonces falta el directo: A Juan le vi *la cara*.


----------



## Pitt

pcplus said:


> sí, es verdad lo que dices "Al Ferrari lo golpeé (párece francés) ayer"
> 
> pero por ejemplo: No la pegues a María (eso está mal dicho), sería "No le pegues", y en el caso de "A María le vi ayer"  o "A María la vi ayer" , las veo correctas


 

A María LA vi ayer.  
A María LE vi ayer.  

A Juan LO vi ayer.  
A Juan LE vi ayer.  (leísmo admidito por la RAE)

En todas las construcciones se trata de un complemento directo.

Saludos,


----------



## María Madrid

Le vi el coche nuevo. 
A Juan le vi la coronilla un poco calva.
A Miguel le vi una chaqueta preciosa.

Creo que a eso se refiere Bronte con que le queda coja la frase. Es decir, que Bronte no es leísta y usa lo siempre para directo, por eso la frase "le pide el directo". Saludos,


----------



## Honeypum

> Originally Posted by *Honeypum*
> 
> 
> No, se refiere a él. La que escribe es ella.





San said:


> jeje, lo leí al revés. El caso es que volviéndolo a leer admite perfectamente esa interpretación, en mi cabeza Presidente lo puede ser una mujer, ¡lo que es la mente! No es raro que el leísmo de cortesía apenas se use con mujeres, provocaría todo tipo de confusiones
> 
> Bueno en ese caso yo diría que si se dirige a él es leismo de cortesía y si no es simplemente leismo de persona masculina, lo cual no me cuadra mucho en Argentina, ¿no?


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, se trata de leísmo de cortesía, ya que leísmo de persona masculina no tenemos en Argentina.

Saluditos


----------



## Pitt

mhp said:


> I wonder how you can agree when you have said exactly opposit things.
> 
> Pitt, if you read the article in the DPD you’ll see that they say:
> 
> “La duplicación del complemento indirecto a través del pronombre átono es siempre posible y, en algunos casos, obligatoria, mientras que la del complemento directo está sujeta a muchas más restricciones.”
> 
> The wording:
> 
> “La duplicación del complemento directo en otros casos (_Lo vi a Juan; La saludé a María_) es ajena a la norma culta de gran parte del ámbito hispánico, pero es normal en algunas regiones americanas”
> 
> means that “LO vi a Juan” is one of those restrictions in majority of cases.
> 
> In regions that it is acceptable to say “LO vi a Juan” (Argentina in particular) it is unacceptable to say “LE vi a Juan” because they are not leista.
> 
> In any region that is unacceptable to say “LO vi a Juan” (Spain in particular) it is also unacceptable to say “LE vi a Juan” because LE is only a substitution for LO as form of acceptable leísmo.


 
Hola mhp, te agradezco mucho tu aclaración. Entretanto he pensado un poco sobre este tema. En mi entender "es ajena a la norma" significa "no normal", pero no significa "incorrecto/agramatical". El DPD no dice que este uso es incorrecto. Por lo tanto quisiera diferenciar un poco:

LO / LE vi a Juan: no normal en gran parte del ámbito hispánico (p.ej. en España)
LO vi a Juan:       normal en algunas regiones americanas (p.ej. en Argentina)

Pero: "LE vi a María" es incorrecto en todo caso.

¿Qué opinas?


----------



## ksequen

Pitt said:


> LO / LE vi a Juan: no normal en gran parte del ámbito hispánico (p.ej. en España)
> LO vi a Juan:       normal en algunas regiones americanas (p.ej. en Argentina)
> 
> Pero: "LE vi a María" es incorrecto en todo caso.





Pitt said:


> A María LA vi ayer.
> A María LE vi ayer.
> 
> A Juan LO vi ayer.
> A Juan LE vi ayer.  (leísmo admidito por la RAE)
> 
> En todas las construcciones se trata de un complemento directo.



Estoy de acuerdo con estas conclusiones, Pitt.


----------



## Richard Elfrailez

En primer lugar tengo que empezar por explicarte que el verbo "ver" es un verbo transitivo  y en consecuencia necesita de un objeto directo...

Veo que el forum hay diversas opiniones y espero mi explicacion te pueda ayudar..
Sigamos con la explicación
1-"Ver" es un verbo transitivo (repito)
2- E pronombre que sustituye el objeto directo es "LO" (masculino) "LA" (femenino)
3- El pronombre que sustituye el objeto indirecto es "LE"

Si utilizas el pronombre "LE" estarías cometiendo un error. Estamos en presencia del LEISMO...
El LEISMO ocurre porque en el caso de este verbo cuando estas en presencia de un objeto directo con el rasgo distintivo "+ humano" se debe colocar la preposicion "a". Vamos a ver un ejemplo:

1- Veo la TV. Aquí el OD es un objeto entonces cuando se substituye el OD queda de la siguiente manera: La veo

Veo a María. Aquí tenemos un objeto directo con rasgo distintivo "+ humano). Entonces se coloca la preposición "a" y la substitucion del OD queda: La veo (Objeto directo femenino). Si fuese masculino entonces: Lo veo.

En español no se duplica o repite el OD... Este simplemente lo sustituye

El objeto indirecto (OI) si se puede repetir:
Le dije a Maria la verdad (Le anticipa la presencia de un OI) y la verdad es el OD (la por ser femenino)...

En españa se utiliza en algunas regiones el LEISMO y en otras el  LAISMO... En Madrid por ejemplo se abusa del LAISMO y por ejemplo utilizan LA cuando deben usar el LE.... En este último ejemplo una persona diría La dije a Maria que viniera... El "La" lo usan refiriendose a María y no al OD (que viniera. Oracion subordinada)...


----------



## Rayines

Excelente tu explicación, Richard . Bueno, tengo que agregar que me gustó, porque conincide con la forma en que yo lo uso, pero por supuesto hay que estar atentos a toda la marcha de esta discusión (además ya tuvimos muchas anteriormente sobre el tema de los pronombres la/lo/le), antes de "denominar" correcto o incorrecto algo. Coincido con las explicaciones de María Madrid.


----------



## ksequen

Richard Elfrailez said:


> Si utilizas el pronombre "LE" estarías cometiendo un error. Estamos en presencia del LEISMO....



Gracias por tu aporte Richard. ¿De qué país eres?

Verás, hemos estado discutiendo acerca de este tema por varios días... yo estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. En Guatemala (mi país) funciona así, sin embargo, después de leer los comentarios de otros hispanos, he aprendido que en algunos países es absolutamente normal escuchar esta frase (Le vi a Juan).

Finalmente, es un tema de regionalismo. Yo propongo decir "Vi a Juan" y "Lo vi".


----------



## Richard Elfrailez

Rayines said:


> Excelente tu explicación, Richard .


Muchas gracias Rayines....


----------



## Richard Elfrailez

ksequen said:


> Gracias por tu aporte Richard. ¿De qué país eres?
> 
> Verás, hemos estado discutiendo acerca de este tema por varios días... yo estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. En Guatemala (mi país) funciona así, sin embargo, después de leer los comentarios de otros hispanos, he aprendido que en algunos países es absolutamente normal escuchar esta frase (Le vi a Juan).
> 
> Finalmente, es un tema de regionalismo. Yo propongo decir "Vi a Juan" y "Lo vi".


Hola... estamos aquí para intercambiar y nutrirnos unos a otros... 
Soy de Venezuela pero actualmente estoy viviendo en Madrid y he estado en otras ciudadades españolas y he observado muy de cerca algunas diferencias entre ambos países y los fenomenos lingüísticos que se dan en ambos.
Un saludo


----------



## mariente

Vuelvo a repetir: el leísmo ES INCORRECTO español


----------



## cbland

bueno yo creo que es cuestion de el lugar de donde provienes para mi todas estan correctas.
le vi a Juan.   siempre lo he escuchado en los españoles 
le vi a Maria.  igual esta por que el "Le"  leista para ambos todos los diccionarios de traduccion lo contemplan para ambos casos he/she dice.


----------



## Pitt

Richard Elfrailez said:


> En español no se duplica o repite el OD... Este simplemente lo sustituye


 
Esto no es correcto. Cuando el CD va antepuesto al verbo la duplicación por el pronombre correspondiente es obligatorio:

A Juan LO / LE vi.  LE =Leísmo admitido
A María LA vi.  

A Juan vi.  
A María vi.  

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

mariente said:


> Vuelvo a repetir: el leísmo ES INCORRECTO español



No todos. El leísmo es usar "le(s)" como pronombre de objeto directo. En todos los casos (o casi) se puede usar "lo(s)" o "la(s)" y la frase es correcta sin reservas, pero en algunos casos el uso de "le" es justificado, admitido y no considerado como incorrecto (no sólo porque lo use mucha gente, sino porque tiene raíces históricas o etimológicas particulares). Algunos de estos casos son:

- Leísmo de persona masculina: sólo en singular, masculino y para personas. _A Juan le vi_ (no se usa en todas partes y a muchos les sonará como incorrecto, pero se acepta y no se considera como tal).

- Leísmo de cortesía: uso de "le(s)" para personas a las que se trata de usted, para evitar confusiones, válido en masculino y femenino, singular y plural. _A usted le vi_.

- Leísmo de impersonal con "se". En las oraciones impersonales con "se" es usual usar "le(s)" como objeto directo. _Se les ve_.


----------



## María Madrid

Me gustaría matizar un par de puntos de tu explicación. 



Richard Elfrailez said:


> 2- *El pronombre que sustituye el objeto directo es "LO" (masculino)* "LA" (femenino)
> 
> Si utilizas el pronombre "LE" estarías cometiendo un error. Estamos en presencia del LEISMO...
> El LEISMO ocurre porque en el caso de este verbo cuando estas en presencia de un objeto directo con el rasgo distintivo "+ humano" se debe colocar la preposicion "a":


 
El pronombre masculino para *objeto directo es LO y también LE*, sólo para OD que se refiera a persona. Es de uso sólo en ciertas zonas y reconocido por la academia, por lo que ES correcto (ver la entrada del DPD en otro mensaje, más arriba). Y a quien no le guste, que no lo use, pero que no lo estigmatice por su cuenta, cuando la RAE lo da por bueno. 

Es tan infundado decir que le para od es incorrecto como si yo me emperrase en decir que la z se tiene que pronunciar como en Castilla y si se pronuncia como s no es correcta. Ambas opciones son válidas, cada uno que use la que prefiera. yo siempre preferiré decir "le veo" (para persona) a "lo veo", mientras la RAE me dé sus bendiciones.

En cuanto a leísmo + a, tampoco te entiendo. Con le NO se pone ninguna preposición, A él, no es leísmo. A le tampoco es un leísmo, es un disparate. No veo la relación entre el leísmo y el uso de la preposición A, que tú relacionas en ese párrafo. Quizá puedas aclararlo. 


Richard Elfrailez said:


> En español no se duplica o repite el OD...


Pues tampoco. Cito de nuevo al DPD.

*5.2.*Si el complemento tónico no es un pronombre personal y aparece antepuesto al verbo, también es obligatoria la coaparición del pronombre átono, *tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto*: _A tu hermano lo vi en el cine_ (no *_A tu hermano vi en el cine_); *La tarta la llevo yo* (no *_La tarta llevo yo_); 



Richard Elfrailez said:


> En España se utiliza en algunas regiones el LEISMO y en otras el LAISMO... En Madrid por ejemplo se abusa del LAISMO y por ejemplo utilizan LA cuando deben usar el LE.... En este último ejemplo una persona diría La dije a Maria que viniera... El "La" lo usan refiriendose a María y no al OD (que viniera. Oracion subordinada)...


 
Creo que el laísmo, como muestras en tu ejemplo, es más bien propio de personas de bajo nivel cultural, y no un uso habitual de Madrid. También se oye laísmo en zonas de, por ejemplo, La Mancha y, ahí no estoy segura, que me corrijan porfa, Extremadura. En cualquier caso, el laísmo NO está aceptado y no es algo que se oiga en personas con un nivel cultural aceptable. 

Saludos,


----------



## María Madrid

mariente said:


> Vuelvo a repetir: el leísmo ES INCORRECTO español


Mariente, en la página 3 de este hilo he copiado parte de la entrada de la RAE sobre el leísmo, por lo que no la voy a repetir de nuevo aquí. Hay un leísmo aceptado y otro incorrecto. Puedes entrar en el DPD personalmente y leerte la entrada completa. 

Si no te gusta el uso leísta aceptado, lo dicho, no lo uses, pero no digas que es incorrecto, porque si la RAE lo acepta gracias a su extendido uso por parte de escritores de renombre, ¿cuál es tu base para decir que es incorrecto? ¿Que te suena mal? Me temo que eso no es un razonamiento, es una expresión del gusto personal. Saludos,


----------



## Rayines

Edité mi mensaje *aquí*.


----------



## mariente

María Madrid said:


> Mariente, en la página 3 de este hilo he copiado parte de la entrada de la RAE sobre el leísmo, por lo que no la voy a repetir de nuevo aquí. Hay un leísmo aceptado y otro incorrecto. Puedes entrar en el DPD personalmente y leerte la entrada completa.
> 
> Si no te gusta el uso leísta aceptado, lo dicho, no lo uses, pero no digas que es incorrecto, porque si la RAE lo acepta gracias a su extendido uso por parte de escritores de renombre, ¿cuál es tu base para decir que es incorrecto? ¿Que te suena mal? Me temo que eso no es un razonamiento, es una expresión del gusto personal. Saludos,


En ningún momento negué que haya un leísmo aceptado, de hecho aclaro que lo hay, pero que este aceptado no quiere decir que esté bien.


----------



## mariente

mariente said:


> Lo correcto es lo vi a juan. Pero tambien queda bien si el articulo y de hecho es más correcto.
> Ejemplo: el otro día vi a juan. Le vi es leísmo, se usa mucho en España, pero es incorrecto español


----------



## Pitt

Según el glosario del DPD la expresion ES AJENA A LA NORMA significa INCORRECTO: EL calificativo _incorrecto_ se aplica a las secuencias atestiguadas que deben evitarse en el uso culto.

Dejamos ese LE (leísmo):

LO vi a Juan: correcto en Argentina (duplicación del CD es normal)
LO vi a Juan: incorrecto en España (duplicación del CD no es normal)

LA vi a María: correcto en Argentina (duplicación del CD es normal)
LA vi a María: incorrecto en España (duplicación del CD no es normal)


----------



## mariente

Pitt said:


> Según el glosario del DPD la expresion ES AJENA A LA NORMA significa INCORRECTO: EL calificativo _incorrecto_ se aplica a las secuencias atestiguadas que deben evitarse en el uso culto.
> 
> Por lo tanto quisiera resumir:
> 
> LO vi a Juan: correcto en Argentina (corresponde a la norma en Argentina)
> LO vi a Juan: incorrecto en España (no corresponde a la norma en España)
> LE vi a Juan: incorrecto en cualquier país (no corresponde a la norma)
> 
> LA vi a María: correcto en Argentina (corresponde a la norma en Argent.)
> LA vi a María: incorrecto en España (no corresponde a la norma en Esp.)
> LE vi a María: agramatical (no corresponde a las reglas de la gramática)
> 
> Para terminar este tema me gustaría saber si mi aálisis es correcto.


y como es la norma española? porque yo escuch oa muchos españoles en la tve que usan el articula "lo vi a juan" y bueno usan mucho el leismo que esta mal claro


----------



## ksequen

Pitt said:


> Según el glosario del DPD la expresion ES AJENA A LA NORMA significa INCORRECTO: EL calificativo _incorrecto_ se aplica a las secuencias atestiguadas que deben evitarse en el uso culto.
> 
> Por lo tanto quisiera resumir:
> 
> LO vi a Juan: correcto en Argentina (corresponde a la norma en Argentina)
> LO vi a Juan: incorrecto en España (no corresponde a la norma en España)
> LE vi a Juan: incorrecto en cualquier país (no corresponde a la norma)
> 
> LA vi a María: correcto en Argentina (corresponde a la norma en Argent.)
> LA vi a María: incorrecto en España (no corresponde a la norma en Esp.)
> LE vi a María: agramatical (no corresponde a las reglas de la gramática)
> 
> Para terminar este tema me gustaría saber si mi aálisis es correcto.



Estoy de acuerdo. Aunque diría que "Lo vi a Juan" y "La vi a María" es extraño... aunque aparentemente aceptado...


----------



## miami24

Jellby said:


> Es curioso que te rechine tanto, en España es común (y aceptado) usar "le" en lugar de "lo" cuando el objeto director es *una persona masculina*, ni plural, ni femenino, ni objetos.


 
Lo que rechina (a mí también) es las dos cosas juntas, "le" y "Juan", yo estoy completamente de acuerdo con San, es decir, para mí son correctas:

Vi a Juan
Le/lo vi

lo que no decimos en España es la frase "Le vi a Juan" así sola. Como dice San, tendría que continuar con lo que le vi a Juan, por ejemplo "Le vi a Juan los calzones". En cambio "Le vi el otro día" (sin decir "a Juan", se supone que sabemos que se habla de él) también sería correcta ("Le" sustituye a "Juan").

"Lo vi a Juan" es una frase que conozco de las telenovelas argentinas, tampoco la decimos en España. En cambio "lo vi" (sin repetir "a Juan") sí que es válida. Es redundante.

Creo que el meollo está en que tanto "le" como "lo" son el complemento directo, que normalmente sustituyen al substantivo, con lo cual, no podemos repetir substantivo y objeto directo en una misma frase.

Tampoco decimos "Las vi a las manzanas" sino "Vi las manzanas" o "Las vi".


----------



## María Madrid

mariente said:


> En ningún momento negué que haya un leísmo aceptado, de hecho aclaro que lo hay, pero que *este aceptado no quiere decir que esté bien*.


Ahora sí que me dejas muerta. ¿La RAE lo acepta, pero no está bien? ¿Entonces qué suprema autoridad es la que distingue lo aceptable de lo inaceptable, si lo que dice la RAE que es aceptable no lo es? ¿La Wikipeidia, como vemos aquí con frecuencia?

Cuando la RAE lo da por bueno, se considera ajustado a la norma, por lo tanto correcto, si bien puede ser un uso minoritario, no por ello incorrecto o inculto. Personalmente no entiendo esta especie cruzada contra el uso (aceptado por la RAE) de Le por Lo y ese empeño en darlo por incorrecto. ¿Tan difícil es aceptar que en ciertas zonas lo usamos de manera diferente y no por eso lo usamos mal? Si hay dos opciones aceptadas, cada uno que use la que más le guste. Cosas peores se pueden oir como para poner tanto empeño en defenestrar un localismo que se ha extendido incluso hasta el habla culta. Saludos,


----------



## mariente

Repito: no te conviene aprender español con leísmo. El leismo es incorrecto español. Aceptado no quiere decir que esté correcto, no te olvides que la rae lo termina dando por bueno porque si todo el mundo lo dice mal no te queda otra que aceptarlo. Pero eso no quiere decir que el idioma esté bien hablado de esa forma. Y a la hora de aprender es mejor aprenderlo como debe ser. Si te vas a basar en aprender en como habla la gente estas en el horno (o sea, no te veo bien)


----------



## María Madrid

Pitt said:


> LO vi a Juan: correcto en Argentina (corresponde a la norma en Argentina)
> LO vi a Juan: incorrecto en España (no corresponde a la norma en España)


En referencia al mensaje de Jellby más abajo, aclaro. 

¿Te refieres a ese tipo de duplicación? Efectivamente, no es habitual en España, pero tampoco creo que nadie pueda decir que haya una norma para el español de España y otra para el de Argentina. 

En cuanto a lo como OD también se usa en España, es sólo en algunas zonas donde usamos LE por LO. Con la bendición de la RAE, repito para los que les dan los siete males cuando lo ven. 



Pitt said:


> LE vi a Juan: incorrecto en cualquier país (no corresponde a la norma)


 En la entrada de leísmo del DPD no dice por ningún sitio que sea ajeno a la norma, sino que dice literalmente (vuelvo a copiar a la RAE):

*se admite* el uso de _le_ en lugar de _lo_ en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino

Lo que no es habitual es una estructura como propones como ejemplo. Es una estructura forzada, poco natural. 
- ¿Qué tal, Pepe?
- Muy bien. Oye, ¿sabes que vi a Juan? Me dio recuerdos para tí

- ¿Viste a Juan?
- Sí, lo/le vi el otro día.

Aquí tienes opciones más sencillas y naturales para un nativo. Saludos,


----------



## Jellby

María Madrid said:


> No, en España también se usa LO para OD, es sólo en algunas zonas donde usamos LE por LO.



Creo que lo estamos liando todavía más y que el mensaje al que respondes se refería a la repetición del objeto directo, no al uso de "lo" o "le".


----------



## María Madrid

mariente said:


> Pero eso no quiere decir que el idioma esté bien hablado de esa forma. Y a la hora de aprender es mejor aprenderlo como debe ser.


 
¿Nos puedes decir cómo es el español "como debe ser", pero, eso sí, no haciendo caso de la RAE más que en ciertos casos? 

Por favor, un poco de seriedad y RESPETO a las demás formas de expresarse de los demás. No mezcles los gustos personales con la norma. El lenguaje está vivo y va variando, al fin y el cabo el español empezó siendo un latín vilmente perpetrado. La RAE sólo refleja y matiza esa evolución con, se supone, el buen criterio de sus notables miembros.

Y si vamos a dar ejemplos de usos incorrectos que se han acabado dando por buenos por que muchos lo usaban mal, pues mira, sí, se me ocurre el de pronunciar la Z con sonido de ese... En realidad la RAE lo acepta, pero no es lo correcto, lo acabaron aceptando porque había decenas de millones de personas que lo decía mal... ¿Alguien en sus cabales sostendría eso? Yo desde luego no, pero si vamos de fundamentalistas, ¿no deberíamos reivindicar la resurrección de la s sonora?¿hasta dónde vamos? ¿Hasta el Mío Cid? 

Cada uno, como estudiante extranjero que elija la variante que más le guste, que le parezca más divertida o, como parece ser el caso de Pitt, las formas más complicadas de expresarse. Eso no significa que las diferentes variedades sean incorrectas, siempre y cuando todas se consideren como aceptables por parte de los que, a fecha de hoy, son los que fijan las normas y reflejan la evolución del idioma. Saludos,


----------



## mariente

Cuando yo iba al colegio, hace no tanto, sí unos años pero leismo ya estaba aceptado por la rae, en todos los libros de español e inclusive mi profesora me dijeron que si bien el leismo se aceptó, no es porque estuviera correcto, si no porque todo el mundo lo decía. O ses, que no se trata de no respetar como hablan en otros pais, estamos aprendiendo una idioma, nosotros como nativos del idioma español tenemos el deber de decirle a los que aprenden: esta aceptado por la rae, se dice asi en en españa, se acepta, con lo cual le vi es aceptable, pero reitero que no es ta correcto. Y eso no me lo vas a cambiar. 
Reitero aconsejarles a los que aprenden que no se acostumbren a hablar con leísmo, sí a escucharlo porque se usa, pero no conviene decirlo, más si estan aprendiendo se van a confudir.


----------



## María Madrid

mariente said:


> *pero reitero que no es ta correcto. Y eso no me lo vas a cambiar. *
> Reitero decirle a los que aprenden que no se acostumbren a hablar con leísmo, sí a escucharlo porque se usa, pero no conviene decirlo, más si estan aprendiendo se van a confudir.


 
Ahora te entiendo, ¿sabes qué pasa? Que yo no intento cambiarle nada a nadie, no pretendo convencer a nadie de que use lo que no le sale natural ni digo que es erróneo lo que no me gusta, sólo por eso. 

Si tú te reiteras, yo también: no hay ninguna base para desechar por incorrecto lo que admite la RAE, sólo porque tú lo digas (y te lo dijeran en el colegio). Son dos opciones perfectamente válidas, que los estudiantes deben conocer y elegir la más acorde a sus gustos, entorno en el que estén y origen de los interlocutores que vayan a tener, la manera que les resulte más cómoda de aprender o el criterio que ELLOS prefieran. 

Me resultaría igual de absurdo que alguien le dijera a un estudiante que es mejor aprender español con la Z, porque así se acordarán mejor a la hora de escribir o que otro le dijera que es mejor con la S porque así todo se pronuncia más fácil. 

Lo que sí me parece lamentable es que algunos parezcan incapaces de poner bien los acentos o puntuar con un mínimo de coherencia. Por no hablar de la querencia a unas estructuras gramaticales, como mínimo, dudosas. Claro que si se trata de pasar de la RAE, entonces igual sí vale. Saludos,


----------



## mariente

Obvio si quieren aprenderlo mal en contra de las todas las reglas primigenias del español antes de que esto se aceptara por una cuestion del lenguaje coloquial, es problema de ellos.

Por otro lado el acento al hablar no tiene nada que ver con gramatica


----------



## Antpax

mariente said:


> Obvio si quieren aprenderlo mal en contra de las todas las reglas primigenias del español antes de que esto se aceptara por una cuestion del lenguaje coloquial, es problema de ellos.


 
Hola Mariente:

El asunto radica en que NO está mal, es perfectamente correcto, el uso del "le" tal y como te ha explicado María, y recoge el DPD. De hecho a mi lo enseñaron así de pequeño, y no creo que mis profesores fueran tan malas personas de enseñarme algo mal a propósito. 

Por otro lado, podemos estar de acuerdo o no con la RAE, pero a día de hoy es quien decide lo que correcto o no, y gracias a las aportaciones de María, creo que queda claro que el uso del "le" como CD cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino.

Ant.


----------



## broud

Hola,

Sinceramente, creo que las discusiones sobre el leísmo en este foro "ya huelen". 

Por un lado, que la RAE diga que "Lo vi a Juan" es incorrecto siendo que es la norma en Argentina deja tanto que desear de la RAE como cuando decían que el "voseo" era incorrecto (leí a alguien del foro comentar eso, y que la razón además fue que una de las Academias americanas les había pasado esa información de que era habla vulgar: si me teneis que corregir hacedlo). 
Por otro lado, que los autores "famosos" sean una prueba de que algo no está mal dicho me parece estúpido ya que incluso podrían escribir de modo "incorrecto" a idea; pero si es así tenemos a Cortazar, a Sabato, a Borges que podrían decir "Lo vi a Juan" (vale, igual Borges no lo haría). Creo que en este siglo España sale perdiendo en ese terreno  

Por otro lado, el "leísmo de persona" está admitido porque ocurre mucho en Madrid, no porque sea más o menos correcto. Siendo tan normativos como a nuestra querida RAE le gusta ser, no debería ser correcto. Y aun así estoy seguro que muchas veces desaconseja su uso   Recordemos que hace no tantos años , y esto si que me consta, la RAE decidió que solo se podía usar "le" para el objeto directo porque era como se hablaba en Madrid (gran criterio para una lengua con más de 300 millones de hablantes nativos).

Sea como fuere, ciertamente a los españoles (y parece que a muchos de los hispanoamericanos del foro, no sabría decir del resto) nos gusta ser prescriptivos ... pero no nos pasemos!


----------



## María Madrid

mariente said:


> Obvio si quieren aprenderlo mal en contra de las todas las reglas primigenias del español antes de que esto se aceptara por una cuestion del lenguaje coloquial, es problema de ellos.
> 
> Por otro lado el acento al hablar no tiene nada que ver con gramatica


 
¿Normas primigenias? Fíjate tú que no sabría yo decir si en román palatino eran leístas o no...

Mira, yo ya me borro de este tema, intentaba dialogar y entender en qué te basas, pero veo que no se trata de eso, sino que sólo esperas que se te dé la razón, aunque tú te niegues a dar ninguna más allá del "porque digo yo que no y me da igual lo que diga la RAE, que a mí me lo dijeron en el colegio". Eso no se considera base suficiente para considerar incorrecto un uso determinado de los pronombres que la Real Academia sí acepta. Al menos de momento. Quizá tú sepas algo que nosotros no...

FYI: El acento al hablar puede ser HORROROSAMENTE incorrecto, también tiene sus normas, no todo es la sintaxis para considerar que un idioma se habla bien. 

Y con esto me despido de este hilo.... Por fin es viernes!


----------



## larinoriani

pcplus said:


> está correcto, se puede decir "Vi a Juan" o "le ví a Juan", según el contexto. Lo incorrecto sería "Lo vi a Juan"


 
"LO" se podria usar como un pronombre:
y decir unicamente:  "LO vi" (a Juan)
ej: "Si, lo vi ayer en el cine...""(a Juan)


----------



## San

broud said:


> Por un lado, que la RAE diga que "Lo vi a Juan" es incorrecto siendo que es la norma en Argentina deja tanto que desear de la RAE como cuando decían que el "voseo" era incorrecto


Alguien copió la opinión de la RAE al respecto en este hilo u otro muy parecedio y creo recordar que no dice eso que tú dices que dice.


----------



## Mushi

Según creo, la RAE no dice que es incorrecto "lo he visto", todo lo contrario, dice que es correcto y que también (si el sujeto es masculino) se acepta "le he visto"-
Celina


----------



## Rayines

La verdad, es que dado lo largo de este hilo, recomiendo *este mensaje* como síntesis del tema. Y recuerden que "norma" no es igual a "uso local" o "uso aceptado". Hay que diferenciar matices, y aceptar las diferencias.


----------



## Pitt

Pitt said:


> Según el glosario del DPD la expresion ES AJENA A LA NORMA significa INCORRECTO: EL calificativo _incorrecto_ se aplica a las secuencias atestiguadas que deben evitarse en el uso culto.
> 
> Dejamos ese LE (leísmo):
> 
> LO vi a Juan: correcto en Argentina (duplicación del CD es normal)
> LO vi a Juan: incorrecto en España (duplicación del CD no es normal)
> 
> LA vi a María: correcto en Argentina (duplicación del CD es normal)
> LA vi a María: incorrecto en España (duplicación del CD no es normal)


 

¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## miami24

Pitt, de acuerdo contigo.

Yo para meter más tomate (si cabe) a este tema tan peliagudo pondré unos ejemplos de cómo lo diríamos en Barcelona:

- Viste al Juan? (el día que fuiste al mercado, por ejemplo. "Viste" no lo usamos si hablamos del mismo día, como creo se utiliza en Argentina. En ese caso en España diríamos "has visto a Juan?")
- No, no lo vi

o

- No, al Juan no lo vi, a quien vi fue a la María (en este caso enfatizamos que no vimos a Juan, por eso podemos repetir Juan y lo).

o

- Sí, le vi comprando

En femenino:

- Viste a la María?
- Sí, la vi al sacar la basura

o

No, a la María no la vi, a quien vi fue a su madre (o incluso: a la que vi fue a su madre).

He leído más arriba (perdón que no cuote, pero ahora no sé exactamente donde era y no tengo ganas de buscarlo) que la pregunta no se refería a lo/le si no a repetir el complemento directo y tiene razón, la pregunta no iba por el tema del leísmo.

Lo de "el Juan" y "la María" creo que es un catalanismo, aunque en Andalucía también se utiliza.


----------



## mhp

miami24 said:


> Yo para meter más tomate (si cabe) ...
> - Viste a la María?...



 ¡Y qué tomate!  



> En la lengua culta, los nombres propios de persona se emplean normalmente sin artículo: _Juan es un tipo simpático; No he visto a María desde el mes pasado_. La anteposición del artículo, en estos casos, suele ser propia del habla popular: _«Un señor mayor chiquiaba mucho a la María»_ (Medina _Cosas_ [Méx. 1990]). No obstante, hay zonas del ámbito hispánico, por ejemplo en Chile, donde esta anteposición se da también en el habla culta, habitualmente en registros coloquiales y especialmente ante nombres de mujer: _«Creo que las mujeres siguen siendo estupendas periodistas. Está la Patricia Verdugo, la Patricia Politzer»_ (_Hoy_ [Chile] 8-14.12.97).
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _ Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## miami24

Como ya he he escrito:

"Lo de "el Juan" y "la María" creo que es un catalanismo, aunque en Andalucía también se utiliza."

El artículo antes del nombre no es correcto, ya lo sé, pero por eso he escrito que así es como lo decimos en Barcelona, es decir, describo unos hechos, no los juzgo. Es una realidad que hablamos así, dejando de lado si es correcto o no. También lo conozco de Andalucía, curiosamente también allí le suelen poner el artículo al nombre propio.


----------



## Verde

"Ví a Juan".  
Le ví... una mancha amarilla en la piel = ví una mancha amarilla en la piel de él o de ella = I saw a yellow stain on his skin (or her skin).


----------



## Pitt

mhp said:


> In regions that it is acceptable to say “LO vi a Juan” (Argentina in particular) it is unacceptable to say “LE vi a Juan” because they are not leista.
> 
> In any region that is unacceptable to say “LO vi a Juan” (Spain in particular) it is also unacceptable to say “LE vi a Juan” because LE is only a substitution for LO as form of acceptable leísmo.


 
Si he entendido bien es correcto así:

LE vi a Juan.  en España (aquí la duplicación del CD no es normal)
LE vi a Juan.  en Argentina (aquí la duplicación del CD es normal, pero 
no hay leísmo).


----------



## Pitt

Pitt said:


> Si he entendido bien es correcto así:
> 
> LE vi a Juan.  en España (aquí la duplicación del CD no es normal)
> LE vi a Juan.  en Argentina (aquí la duplicación del CD es normal, pero
> no hay leísmo).


 
¿Quién está de acuerdo conmigo?


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> ¿Quién está de acuerdo conmigo?


¡¡Yooo!!


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> ¡¡Yooo!!


 
Hola Inés, ¡muchas gracias! Por fin este tema se ha aclarado.


----------



## Pitt

miami24 said:


> Pitt, de acuerdo contigo.


 

¡Te agradezco mucho tu respuesta! 
Saludos


----------

